
My death is not my own – the limits of legal euthanasia - raarts
https://www.theguardian.com/news/2018/aug/10/my-death-is-not-my-own-the-limits-of-legal-euthanasia
======
raarts
TL;DR:

"This is the catch-22. If your dementia is at such an early stage that you are
mentally fit enough to decide that you want to die, then it is probably “too
early” to want to die. You still have good years left. And yet, by the time
your dementia has deteriorated to the point at which you wished (when your
mind was intact) to die, you will no longer be allowed to die, as you are not
mentally fit to make that decision. It is now “too late” to die."

